# Logitech MX5500 Bluetooth Mouse & Keyboard stopped working

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi.

I have a Logitech bluetooth mouse and keyboard which were until recently working fine.  The bluetooth dongle is detected and works fine, it talks to my phone happily enough.  When I try to use either the keyboard or mouse (in KDE in this instance) I am presented with a message from BlueDevil telling me that the mouse or keyboard is an unknown device and asks me to "Trust and Authorize", "Authorise" or "Deny".  Then when one of these options is chosen there is no positive result except that the next input result might prompt another message.  In console neither the keyboard or mouse elicit any kind of response.  When the keyboard or mouse are detected by BlueDevil as connected devices it says "No supported services found" when listing their attributes.

The keyboard and mouse work find in Windows and the bios.  I checked every config file I can think of, searched the web and can't find anything.  Everything seems to be working except the actual typing and mouse stuff.

Any ideas/help please?

----------

## Chiitoo

Duco Ergo Sum,

Have you checked if dmesg has anything interesting to say around the time you do that?

It seems quite peculiar indeed if it was working just fine before.

Has there been any changes recently, such as package/configuration file updates and the likes?

Sorry, that's really all I have in mind at this time.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi Chiitoo,

I regularly update my computer and I'm sure that day was no different.  Certainly I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.

dmesg has this to say on the subject;

```

usb 5-1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

usb 5-1.2: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-1/5-1.2/5-1.2:1.0/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:046D:C71B.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1.2/input0

usb 5-1.3: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-1/5-1.3/5-1.3:1.0/input/input5

generic-usb 0003:046D:C71C.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1.3/input0

usb 5-1.1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
```

There isn't anything contravertial in any of the configuration files under /etc/bluetooth/(audio.conf, input.conf, main.conf, network.conf, rfcomm.conf, serial.conf)

BlueDevil reports when I press a key on the keyboard "Logitech MX5500 Keyboard is requesting access to this computer" -- (Trust and Authorize, Authorize Only, Deny)

BlueDevil reports when I move the mouse "Logitech MX Revolution Mouse is requesting access to this computer" -- (Trust and Authorize, Authorize Only, Deny)

In case I click on Trust and Authorize but to no avail.

```
bluetooth # equery u bluez

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r2:

 U I

 + + alsa          : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - caps          : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 + + consolekit    : Use sys-auth/pambase[consolekit] to determine access to bluetooth devices based on whether a

                     user is logged in locally or remotely

 + + cups          : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful

                     backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + gstreamer     : Adds support for media-libs/gstreamer (Streaming media)

 - - pcmcia        : Adds support for PCMCIA slots/devices found on laptop computers

 + + readline      : Enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 - - test-programs : Install tools for testing of various Bluetooth functions

 + + usb           : Adds USB support to applications that have optional USB support (e.g. cups)
```

No use flags have been changed recently.  Adding the "caps" use flag draws in libcap-ng as a new build.  The problem remains even after rebuilding bluez with caps.

Thanks.

----------

## Chiitoo

Hmmm, I have never used bluedevil, and used very little bluetooth and other wireless solutions in general as I don't enjoy the lags and changing/charging batteries features I often find coming with them.  ^^;

However, I do have a Logitech MX5000 actually, and it just works so I don't know how I would be able to re-produce the issue.

Since you do mention updates, and that it used to work, as well as the fact that it does indeed detect the device, but then something goes wrong (seems really weird to me), I would probably take a look at packages that were updated or otherwise changed recently.

The lower region of  /var/log/emerge.log  should give a good idea.

----------

## Genone

Check http://blogs.gentoo.org/betelgeuse/2012/03/10/linux-3-2-and-logitech-unifying-receiver/ maybe?

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi Chiitoo, Genone.

Sadly I already have the Device Drivers -> HID Devices -> Special HID drivers -> Logitech devices -> Logitech Unifying receivers full support compiled into my kernel.

emerge on: Sep 01, 2011 11:14:40 net-wireless/bluez-4.96

emerge on: Jan 24, 2012 15:43:54 net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r1

emerge on: Feb 23, 2012 21:05:49 net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r2

None of these seemed to report any errors in emerge.  Downgrading to bluez-4.96 didn't produce any change, as neither did upgrading back to bluez-4.98-r2

As far as Bluedevil is concerned, as I understand things at least that is just the KDE agent reporting the bluetooth connection attempt to me.  There are no key presses or prompts shown in the console.

On the underside of the keyboard is the bluetooth address, one thing I've attempted without success is to register that address with bluez manually.

```

# hcitool lecc XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

Could not create connection: Input/output error

```

```

# hcitool lescan

Set scan parameters failed: Input/output error

```

On my phone:

```

# hcitool lescan

LE Scan ...

```

And that continued until I interrupted it, then:

```

# hcitool cc XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

Could not create connection: Input/output error

```

```

# hcitool lecc XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

Could not create connection: Connection timed out

```

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi.

Does anyone have any ideas about how I might get more verbose information from bluez?

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi.

Today, I started investigating another problem I've got.  No CD rom device.

I've check through my kernel config and can't see anything wrong.  All the SCSI setting that I need are there, SATA, ACPI and so on.  So now I'm wondering could there be a connection between this problem as it was originally posted and the failure to detect the CD rom drive (DVD reader, writer and spinner too).

If I were superstitious I'm sure this would all be a lot easier to understand and I'd probably be just as close to a solution  :Sad: 

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Duco Ergo Sum, has fixed the problem?

I've had the same problem with my Logitech MX5500. I do not know why this has changed, but to fix it, you should edit:

```
/lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules
```

and change this line:

```
# Logitech devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abce]|c71[34bc]", \

  RUN+="hid2hci --method=logitech-hid --devpath=%p"
```

by this:

```
# Logitech devices

KERNEL=="hidraw*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c70[345abce]|c71[34bc]", \

  RUN+="hid2hci --method=logitech-hid --devpath=%p"
```

Just change hiddev* for hidraw*

Save, reboot and your keyboard and mouse back to life.  :Wink: 

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi ScKaLiBuR,

Thank you for the update, it is very much appreciated.  Since that problem arose the mobo in that system failed and I've built a new system (which thus far is okay with the Logitech Bluetooth keyboard and mouse).  I would be grateful if you could tell me, how did you figure out, what had gone wrong?

Again thank you!

Stephen.

----------

